# July 2014 - Paph stonei Again?



## Paphman910 (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought it will not flower again for next 2 years but look!
July 16, 2014:




July 20, 2014





July 28, 2014




Just couldn't wait for them to all flower at same time!

Enjoy


UPDATE 2014 August 2 - 3rd flowering, all five flowers now open:


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 28, 2014)

Lovely!!


----------



## Denver (Jul 28, 2014)

That's really nice. Have you thought about making any crosses with it?


----------



## eggshells (Jul 28, 2014)

5 flowers is outstanding when it comes to stonei where you average about 2-3. Well done.


----------



## Justin (Jul 28, 2014)

that is just such a special plant. certainly worth of a cultural award and i would imagine a quality award too. fantastic growing, i only wish i could grow any of my plants to such a high quality!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, a very special cultivar. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 28, 2014)

Excellent. Makes mine look like a wuss.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2014)

5 flowers? WOW!!!


----------



## emydura (Jul 28, 2014)

That's a special clone.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 29, 2014)

Superb!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 29, 2014)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## annab (Jul 29, 2014)

to much abundance ,near to top quality,bravo.
Anna


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 29, 2014)

Almost unbelievable!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 29, 2014)

Five is great!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2014)

That is one fantastic clone no doudt! I would of prefered not stalking the spike straight up but the heck! Again, great clone!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy cow, that's lovely - congrats.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 29, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow! That's a real winner.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 30, 2014)

Absolutely Majestic.

Ed


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 30, 2014)

Denver said:


> That's really nice. Have you thought about making any crosses with it?



Nope! Nothing else is in flower at the moment!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 30, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Excellent. Makes mine look like a wuss.



Your plant will get big and will produce more flowers per spike!


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 30, 2014)

A monster stonei!


----------



## Denver (Jul 30, 2014)

Paphman910 said:


> Nope! Nothing else is in flower at the moment!



Looks like it would be an excellent parent for the much loved but hard to find Paph Stone Addict if you could find someone to send you Adductum pollen!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 31, 2014)

Denver said:


> Looks like it would be an excellent parent for the much loved but hard to find Paph Stone Addict if you could find someone to send you Adductum pollen!



That would be an excellent cross. Pollen from Paph adductum and and Paph adductum var. anitum are so hard to find.


----------



## Denver (Jul 31, 2014)

Paphman910 said:


> That would be an excellent cross. Pollen from Paph adductum and and Paph adductum var. anitum are so hard to find.



I certainly don't know the rules on shipping pollen but a rather nice adductum was posted on here not too long ago and my mama taught me that it never hurts to ask...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 31, 2014)

I think that would be our member, Paul with adductum and anitum.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 31, 2014)

Fantastic clone! Great flower count and individual quality is great too as is the spacing on the spike, awesome!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 2, 2014)

Updated Photo on first page! All flowers open!


----------



## Justin (Aug 2, 2014)

holy crap that plant is a BEAST! so jealous...


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## atlantis (Aug 5, 2014)

Huge! That´s a monster plant. Congrats :clap:


----------



## papheteer (Aug 12, 2014)

That's the healthiest multi paph I've seen! You must be very proud! Great blooms as well!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy cow! Look at that monster!


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

How long have you been growing yur stonei? And what do you feed it? It truly is a beautiful specimen plant


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 21, 2014)

troy said:


> How long have you been growing yur stonei? And what do you feed it? It truly is a beautiful specimen plant



Very low dosage of .25 teaspoon per gallon of 25-10-10 once a month and sometimes I use 20-20-20. Evey once in a while I would use calcium ntrate and epson salt at the same dosage.

My mix consist of chc, moss, perlite, lava rock and dolomite limestone chips.

I got it in late 2008 as a seedling from Orchid Inn with a leafspan of 18 cm.

Sam has grown it from flask for 4 years so the plant is actually almost 10 years old.

Our water in Victoria is very low in TDS of about 20 PPM with a pH of about 6.7


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

SOLD!! need my sending address?


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

You alternate calcium supplement and fertilizing with every other watering, huh I fertilize almost full strength 3 weeks a month, the last week I flush, I fertilize too much? Your stonei is awesome!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 21, 2014)

troy said:


> SOLD!! need my sending address?



LoL It is so big! Won't fit in my car! Needs to be repotted into a 12 inch pot in the late fall this year!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 21, 2014)

troy said:


> You alternate calcium supplement and fertilizing with every other watering, huh I fertilize almost full strength 3 weeks a month, the last week I flush, I fertilize too much? Your stonei is awesome!!



I water it twice a week! IF you fertilize it weekly I suggest you water it in the middle of the week with just plain water as a flush.


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

I do in the summer when it's hot in the winter I fertilize the same rate as you, are you in a cool climate area?


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 21, 2014)

troy said:


> I do in the summer when it's hot in the winter I fertilize the same rate as you, are you in a cool climate area?



I grow my stonei in my apartment under a 400W metal halide year round for 12 hours a day! Temperature never go below 20C at night and the days can get up to 26C. It grows year round and seems to slow down during the summer and new growth starts in the late fall.


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

You grow urs in a very controlled environment. you have a really nice plant, I can't beleive yur having such success with low fertilizing, wow. I'm growing in my room in a 2.5 foot deep 5 feet wide 6 feet tall grow area I made, my temps ate the same as yurs only my nights are 65-66 farenheit I can shoot you a current pic it's 2:00 p.m.


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

Lol. I guess I sent the pic to the wrong thread from tapatalk lol..


----------



## troy (Aug 21, 2014)

What else are you growing


----------



## Leo_5313 (Aug 21, 2014)

That is super Nice, very grown plant too!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2014)

troy said:


> ...I can't beleive yur having such success with low fertilizing, wow.....



most folks say that orchids are very light feeders


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 26, 2014)

troy said:


> What else are you growing



I also have a Paphiopedilum randsii that I got 3 years ago and it has a leafspan of 23 inches. It grows really steady and should flower next year as I see a new growth finally growing from the base. I also have about 6 rothschildianum growing really well.

I have a stonei seedlings from flask and they are small plants and suddenly got pale yellow for some reason so I decided to water it with plant prod iron chelate.
Hope it turns green like it use to.


----------



## troy (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you know what causes yellow? I have a roth x robinianum seedling that was partially yellow, don't know why


----------

